# What's your must have electrician tools?



## TRurak (Apr 10, 2016)

PLS 180 laser ..... I use it almost everyday and it's a huge time saver


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

My Knipex circuit breaker finder...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

My most often used tools:

M12 stick light
Fluke 1AC tick tracer
Knipex lineman pliers
Klein Wiggy
5'x4' drop cloth
4' ladder


----------



## Palm (Jun 27, 2016)

Wiss aviation tin snips. It seems on every commercial job at some point I need to punch through or trim a metal stud just when a hole saw/step bit/stud punch/grinder is nowhere to be found.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Fluke 87 w/accessories
Klein 11 in 1
Klein 2000 lineman's
Journeyman dikes, needlenose
SOG Powerblade knife
Pocket level


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

16' tape. 2 levels when doing exposed conduit/racks. Pencile/marker, pliers and screwdriver.

I really love having 2 levels, I have a longer one, and a shorty. Great for keeping everything plumb and square when making adjustments.

Another is 2 bags on the job. One I carry, and another cheap duffel that holds everything I don't anticipate needing in the gang box so I stay light.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> 16' tape. 2 levels when doing exposed conduit/racks. Pencile/marker, pliers and screwdriver.
> 
> I really love having 2 levels, I have a longer one, and a shorty. Great for keeping everything plumb and square when making adjustments.
> 
> Another is 2 bags on the job. One I carry, and another cheap duffel that holds everything I don't anticipate needing in the gang box so I stay light.


Loaded for bear there brother.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

A tablet pad of 'extras,'

A digital camera,

LaserJamb,

And a slew of custom and modified unique trick tools. 

Since I plan ahead... my load out is re-worked every day for the tools needed.

If I were to attempt to haul all of my stuff around -- I'd need an eighteen-wheel truck -- or a 'road train.'

So I'm not much help.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

TGGT said:


> Another is 2 bags on the job. One I carry, and another cheap duffel that holds everything I don't anticipate needing in the gang box so I stay light.


This is why I started using the Husky tool tray. When working commercial construction I had all my tools loaded in a Veto Pro Pac. But it got to be a pain to have to load every tool back into it's individual pocket each time I moved. There were tools that I was going to need all day or for many days, while I often didn't need the rest. 

So I would take the tools (and material) that I needed in the tray and leave the Veto close by, or sometimes in the gangbox if I didn't think I would need anything.

I still use the tray today and I have many others that I fill with material and tools for the men so I can send them into a job with what they need.

In the spirit of this thread, the Husky Tool Caddy would be my primary tool.

View attachment 87233


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I assume you're talking about tools beyond the normal, basic tool list so I'll say Hackzall.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

" What's your must have electrician tools?"





*I take that as tools you feel useless without.
*


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I made my list based off of what I can remember grabbing for the most often.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> This is why I started using the Husky tool tray.


I have two Craftsman totes like that I bought about 20 years ago for $6 or something. I kick myself for not buying more, like many of my favorites they disappeared just before I figured out how great they are. 

As I pull tools and hardware for the job, they go in the tote. If I have more than one job going on I'll fill the other tote for the other job. I put it all away when the job is done. At times I am really juggling I could use a couple more.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I have two Craftsman totes like that I bought about 20 years ago for $6 or something. I kick myself for not buying more, like many of my favorites they disappeared just before I figured out how great they are.
> 
> As I pull tools and hardware for the job, they go in the tote. If I have more than one job going on I'll fill the other tote for the other job. I put it all away when the job is done. At times I am really juggling I could use a couple more.


That's what I do with my smaller service jobs, I fill up the trays for each job so I am ready to go.

What do your Craftsmen totes look like?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Klein k1412
Klein j2000
Ideal insulated driver (Philips and flat)
Fluke tick tester 2ac
And my iPhone for flashlight, camera, walkin talkie, level, clock etc.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Majewski said:


> Klein k1412
> Klein j2000
> Ideal insulated driver (Philips and flat)
> Fluke tick tester 2ac
> And my iPhone for flashlight, camera, walkin talkie, level, clock etc.


You're not pleading the fifth?

:laughing:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Depends what I'm doing. But normally: 
Razor blade
Tape measure 
Pencil
Fluke 500
Hot stick
Robinson #2
Cabinet style flat blade
Multi 6 in one combination plyers (they strip romex and act as a needle nose
***** 
Milwaukee impact
Milwaukee stick light
Torpedo level
Circuit tester
Beach towel
Trunks
2 surfboards: Betsy and sweet pea
A suitcase for material. 


















Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Parker Jotter pen Autopoint pencil pad of safe work permits and my BlackBerry Priv and a 74 Cal arc flash suit.

LC


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

a lot of stuff i DIDNT take with me the first trip!


----------



## OSSElectric (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

I couldn't do my job without my Simpson meter.

Oh and yes I have a Fluke DMM but I can "see" what's happening better with analog.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> What do your Craftsmen totes look like?


Here is one I emptied out and put some around the house tools in, and the other one a mess.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Here is one I emptied out and put some around the house tools in, and the other one a mess.


Back in the day before Veto's I had several of those packed with different set ups and they had their own shelf in the van. The premier organizational tool of their day. Not to be discounted currently.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Wera insulated 3.5mm terminating screwdriver

Combo *****/strippers 

Swiss army "spirit" multitool 

Flashlight 

Pen and notepad 

Paint marker 

Small tape measure 

The small 6" knipex pliers wrench

I have other go-to tools, but thats what's in my pockets at all times while on site.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

zac said:


> Depends what I'm doing. But normally:
> Razor blade
> Tape measure
> Pencil
> ...


Hi Zac

Are those wago connectors???

Frank


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

OSSElectric said:


>


There are times on jobs were i wish i had one of the trolleys....Would be nice also to have them collapseable..

Frank


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Signal1 said:


> I couldn't do my job without my Simpson meter.
> 
> Oh and yes I have a Fluke DMM but I can "see" what's happening better with analog.


I have an Eagle K1400 which i bought nearly 40 years ago...was a poor mans avometer...used it heaps for electronic fault finding....

Frank


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Frank Mc said:


> I have an Eagle K1400 which i bought nearly 40 years ago...was a poor mans avometer...used it heaps for electronic fault finding....
> 
> Frank


Never heard of that one here.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Never heard of that one here.


Im pretty sure it was a japanese one...Some times i wish i still carried a small decent analog meter. no need to worry about ghost voltages..I do carry some wiggy style testers one is a klien i think,which i use a lot..

Frank


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Frank Mc said:


> Im pretty sure it was a japanese one...Some times i wish i still carried a small decent analog meter. no need to worry about ghost voltages..I do carry some wiggy style testers one is a klien i think,which i use a lot..
> 
> Frank


I always have one in the truck:


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I always have one in the truck:


What the dimensions of the simpson mech ?? 20,000 opv on dc nice..


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Frank Mc said:


> What the dimensions of the simpson mech ?? 20,000 opv on dc nice..


@ 5" x 8"x 2.5" thick


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Zac
> 
> Are those wago connectors???
> 
> Frank


I really like wagos when I get stuck on some crappy MC or God forbid rope job.
That's a really awesome setup with pre made pigtails and everything.
Your sock drawer must be a masterpiece.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Frank Mc said:


> What the dimensions of the simpson mech ?? 20,000 opv on dc nice..


Is the case for that felt lined!
We used those way back in military A school and they were considered a relic then.
I'm sure they are still in production right?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

My everyday pouch includes 
9" linemans ( I call them side cutters but some people think *****, dyykes, are side cutters)
Some kind of 10 in 1 screwdriver
6" flat blade "beater" screwdriver
A wiggy
A #2 4" philips screwdriver
Stainless strippers

Recently, a twidgit screwdriver 

Optional
Tape measure.

I can do at least 80 to 90% of my jobs with those basic tools.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Suncoast Power said:


> Is the case for that felt lined!
> We used those way back in military A school and they were considered a relic then.
> I'm sure they are still in production right?


They are still in production! There have been many revisions of the 260 over the years. The really old ones are quite valuable to a handful of nuts that collect this kind of thing. 

http://www.simpson260.com/

Simpson is a great company to deal with. They also make analog panel meters, I bought a couple recently. Very good help on the phone to pick out the best choice from their product line. 

http://www.simpsonelectric.com

If you have or get handed down a Simpson meter, you can send it in and they will go over it and recalibrate it for a reasonable fee, I think it was $75.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Tape measure, screwdriver, laptop


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Zac
> 
> Are those wago connectors???
> 
> Frank


Yes they are Frank. I carry 2 ,4 and 6 port.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Suncoast Power said:


> I really like wagos when I get stuck on some crappy MC or God forbid rope job.
> That's a really *awesome setup with pre made pigtails* and everything.
> Your sock drawer must be a masterpiece.


He stole that from me












:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

*Simpson 260*



splatz said:


> They are still in production! There have been many revisions of the 260 over the years. The really old ones are quite valuable to a handful of nuts that collect this kind of thing.
> 
> http://www.simpson260.com/
> 
> ...


I may just send it in for factory service. It was used when it was gifted to me by my Uncle around 1970. It is a 1960s vintage.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> Yes they are Frank. I carry 2 ,4 and 6 port.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Looks like an awesome set up. Chalk up one for an organized mind. Who ever said a little OCD is a bad thing?


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I would be willing to say most of the YOUNGSTERS on the site can't begin to use a Simpsom.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I would be willing to say most of the YOUNGSTERS on the site can't begin to use a Simpsom.


Video game systems, tablets, laptops, flat screens, phones, iphones, smart phones,DMMs. 

Terrible the attachment to a screen....

An oil lamp or candle could really ruin a nice camping trip for some.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

You don't camp with a hdmi projector and apple tv?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> You don't camp with a hdmi projector and apple tv?


Ground mat, sleeping bag, and poncho along with some cans to cook in are nice extras. All you need are a good knife and fire making source.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I've semi camped once. Mud bog/fishing tournament in Superior (friend of the wifes family) does this annually....I slept in a nice big tent in some nice big cots in my nice big sleeping bags. 

Is being homeless camping? If so, I have camped!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I've semi camped once. Mud bog/fishing tournament in Superior (friend of the wifes family) does this annually....I slept in a nice big tent in some nice big cots in my nice big sleeping bags.
> 
> Is being homeless camping? If so, I have camped!


YES it is. Urban camping at it's best, just has different set of survival skills.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

99cents said:


> My Knipex circuit breaker finder...


easily convertible to poor wire stripper


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Heck, I am a camper! lol


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

:drink:


----------



## KelvinKlein (Jul 10, 2016)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I would be willing to say most of the YOUNGSTERS on the site can't begin to use a Simpsom.


The newer digital meters are better in almost every respect, unless you want to easily be able to SEE what the **** is going on. Then the old analog meters can't be beat.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Fluke 289 is my must have, makes troubleshooting easier in many cases.


----------



## Sparky Girl (Apr 15, 2015)

Must have tools? A great sound system. 

I was on one job where a carpenter had this amazing boom box encased in a custom made mahogany enclosure. It was pretty impressive.

He banged out toe-tapping, mood-stimulating music and everyone within hearing distance was groovin' and workin' to the music. The foremen loved it!

Right now it's "Hot Fun In The Summertime" by Sly. Music moves the soul.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> He stole that from me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't really. I acknowledge the set up you had was worthy of using. I had this set up (not actually mine) and had the wires cut short for trimming out.









The problem was that the thing became to heavy. I saw your set up with the wires in the drill index and was sold. The reoccurring problem for me using the husky plastic tote was that it also got too heavy! So I decided to go with the suitcase for trimming out etc...
I use a one sided plastic multi container for trouble shoots. It's small enough to throw in any tote and carries all the little knick knacks.


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Suncoast Power said:


> I really like wagos when I get stuck on some crappy MC or God forbid rope job.
> That's a really awesome setup with pre made pigtails and everything.
> Your sock drawer must be a masterpiece.


I do primarily residential now. Installing a new gfci or transmitter in a fan canopy can be a really tight fit. It's amazing how much a little room saved (smaller wire nut) helps in labor. When I was younger I would slam the wires in and have to deal with occasional shorts . This set up has really helped in my productivity and reduces trips to the truck and shorts . It has most items I need to trim out and is not to big. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

must have? as i mentioned in another thread NEW nut drivers


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> He stole that from me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do appreciate you sharing that set up. It's great when you can see how other people organize. It definitely gives me ideas or even a new way of doing things. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I only meant the pre-cut pigtails. I thought you said you got that from me.

Talking about wiring fans, it's time you start using the newer (and smaller) Wago lever nuts. They work excellent and it's so nice being able to easily insert small fixture wire into it and then fold down the lever. They have made my job so much easier in so many different ways.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Anyone else make their own pig tails and strips the insulation back and everything?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I only meant the pre-cut pigtails. I thought you said you got that from me.
> 
> Talking about wiring fans, it's time you start using the newer (and smaller) Wago lever nuts. They work excellent and it's so nice being able to easily insert small fixture wire into it and then fold down the lever. They have made my job so much easier in so many different ways.


I may have!
Working commercial i would have pigtails cut and wrapped around my material pouches like hank wire. That was over 10 years ago.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Anyone else make their own pig tails and strips the insulation back and everything?


Yeah for jobs that were solely my own where material cost savings were more in my pocket. On the job I bought them premade from Graybar.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Exactly. My pocket, I do it, their pocket sh.


----------



## Elec tricka (Jun 12, 2015)

Klein 6 in 1 tap tool 
It fixes things as good as it was before it got messed up
maybe even a size bigger.


----------



## KelvinKlein (Jul 10, 2016)

That Klein tap tool is a new one to me. I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm lazy so I try to use the impact ones from greenlee.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The toolbox and tools that travel everywhere I go:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I'm lazy so I try to use the impact ones from greenlee.


Three words come right to mind: 'time is money'.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Besides the normal stuff like pliers and side cutters (*****??) ,i carry a Klien wiggy ET200 , and a Proving Unit ...see link
http://au.rs-online.com/web/p/voltage-indicator-proving-unit-kits/7824437/

Frank


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

KelvinKlein said:


> That Klein tap tool is a new one to me. I'll have to check it out!


I broke my 6-in-1 tap tool last weekend, it lasted over 15 years! I had to tap a couple 1/4x20 holes in thick steel, probably 1/4" thick, and I kept turning when I should have backed off. 

All that was open anywhere near by was a small True Value store, I had to buy a regular tap there, they had Irwin. I actually think the Klein six in one tool cuts better. I had to back out and start over ten times to get through with the Irwin.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

splatz said:


> I broke my 6-in-1 tap tool last weekend, it lasted over 15 years! I had to tap a couple 1/4x20 holes in thick steel, probably 1/4" thick, and I kept turning when I should have backed off.
> 
> All that was open anywhere near by was a small True Value store, I had to buy a regular tap there, they had Irwin. I actually think the Klein six in one tool cuts better. I had to back out and start over ten times to get through with the Irwin.


Pick up the Greenlee drill/tap bits. Put them in an impact. Be a winner.


----------



## Elec tricka (Jun 12, 2015)

Ive seen houses I would have liked to have drill/taps for but it sounds like another set to carry/keep up with.
One tool that does the 3 sizes that i run in to day to day is great sense I run a lean truck.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Some of the fan boxes I use need a hole drilled for the ground so I just bring the impact and greenlee kit in on those jobs. Impact goes on my belt and kit in my pocket.


----------



## JBC1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Kleins (linesman)
https://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-..._SR160,160_&psc=1&refRID=C1129GGT2EDA6Q9G6A8H 
Channellocks
https://www.amazon.com/Channellock-...F8&qid=1470066005&sr=1-1&keywords=channellock 
Klein 11 in 1 screwdriver
https://www.amazon.com/Klein-32500-..._SR160,160_&psc=1&refRID=9ADS19AVXAMPKVZMC51T 
Fluke tic tracer
https://www.amazon.com/Fluke-Voltage-Detector-1000V-AC/dp/B00ATGPRRQ 
***** (angled head!)
https://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-..._SR160,160_&psc=1&refRID=F4B1SHWZ27TWN26WN23B
Wire stripper
https://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-..._SR160,160_&psc=1&refRID=R3CY1JTKC978BYC7E7AW 
M12 bandsaw
https://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-24...1470066191&sr=1-3&keywords=milwaukee+band+saw
Fluke T5
https://www.amazon.com/Fluke-T5-600...=UTF8&qid=1470066265&sr=1-1&keywords=fluke+t5


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Elec tricka said:


> Ive seen houses I would have liked to have drill/taps for but it sounds like another set to carry/keep up with.
> One tool that does the 3 sizes that i run in to day to day is great sense I run a lean truck.


There are times the right tool saves the day, I'd hate to miss the chance by not having the right tool and spending time and effort to try and make up for it.
Working smarter and not harder is a theory that has been around since the invention of the wheel.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Sparky Girl said:


> Must have tools? A great sound system.
> 
> I was on one job where a carpenter had this amazing boom box encased in a custom made mahogany enclosure. It was pretty impressive.
> 
> ...


We have plenty of that here in So. Cal. 
Problem is if you don't speak Spanish and like polka music you're bummed.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> We have plenty of that here in So. Cal.
> Problem is if you don't speak Spanish and like polka music you're bummed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


In my old area radios playing that crap often found themselves on 240v circuits until the obnoxious sounds stopped.....


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

I used to hit the test button for the gfci on the turtlemake then walk then hit it again two minutes later and watch them throw away the cords and radios. Or play some Swedish or German death metal over it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Klein 11 in 1
Klein electrician's snips
Progressive/Tempo tone and probe
Fluke D814
Sharpie


----------

